# Soundmagic ES 18 S Genuine Check, Need Help



## Skyh3ck (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello Guys

A week back I bought Soundmagic ES18 S from Cloudtail seller for Rs 612 /-

I received the package and it has a code to just the genuine product on sound-magic site,
the site address is

www.soundmagic.com.cn/en

however, when I visit the site it gives me an error as

HTTP Error 404.0 - Not Found
The resource you are looking for has been deleted, renamed or temporarily unavailable.

now how can i check if the product is genuine or not, also i tried to google but could not find any way i can check it, please help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2017)

These chinese manufacturers websites keep changing their layout so links are not valid for long duration.If seller is cloudtail,packing is not tampered with & pics matches with whatever is available online then most likely it is genuine.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 13, 2017)

Skyh3ck said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> A week back I bought Soundmagic ES18 S from Cloudtail seller for Rs 612 /-
> 
> ...


Go to this site or call them:
Acro RMA Support
Acro Engineering Co.
Khasra No. 522/1, Village Jonapur,
New Delhi -110047
Contact NO. - 09910038574 
Email - support@acrorma.com
Website: www.AcroRMA.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2017)

Check here again:
*www.soundmagic.com/index.php?c=content&a=list&catid=93

I bought E10c on 10th and would probably do a mini review later.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 14, 2017)

thanks i have sent them email regarding this, anyway not worried much now with your assurance


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 22, 2017)

and its genuine


----------

